# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Teqe Bektashiane ne Shqiperi

## Qafir Arnaut



----------


## Antipatrea

Kjo ngjan si ne Sidney.......ia dine qejfit kta dervishat....

----------


## albprofiler

> 


Shume te bukura kto teqe

----------


## Ermal 22

foto historike e Nenes Tereze duke marre pjese ne perurimin e nje Qendre Bektashiane ne 1991

----------


## Ermal 22

Kuz Babaja e Vlores

----------


## Ermal 22

Teqeja ne Malin e Tomorrit

----------


## Ermal 22

Dy nga i njejti fotograf


1 Teqe ne Elbasan


2 Rrenoja teqesh dhe teqe ne Tepelene

----------

